# Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2009)

*Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

Wenn erhältlich, investiert ihr bei Computerspielen ein paar Euro mehr in eine Collector's Edition oder gebt ihr euch mit der Standardversion zufrieden?


----------



## herethic (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x]_Aus Prinzip nein, Sammlereditionen sind generell Abzocke

Wers braucht...
Ich jedenfalls nicht.
Ok die Verpackungen sind schön und teilweise auch nützlich,aber der Rest
Karten sind meistens nicht zu gebrauchen und sind meistens eh im Spiel integriert oder kommen in besseren Form in Spielenmagazinen als Poster vor.
Artbooks oder gar Making-Of's interessieren mich gar nicht und Sountracks gibt entweder im Verzeichnis des Spiels oder erscheinen bei youtube.


_


----------



## Ratty0815 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x] Nur bei Spielen, die mich besonders interessieren bzw. 
[x] Nur wenn der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt ist

Also auf Spielfiguren & so kann ich Verzichten aber zum Beispiel bei dem "Game Of The Year" Fallout 3 musste ich einfach zuschlagen.

So Long...


----------



## Aequitas (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

_[x] Nur bei Spielen, die mich besonders interessieren,
und auch dann nur wenn der Preis passt.
_


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x] kommt auf den Inhalt an 
[x] nur bei Spielen, die mich besonders interessieren

Und da muss schon was wirklich cooles drin sein


----------



## grubsnek (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x] _Aus Prinzip nein, Sammlereditionen sind generell Abzocke_

mir kommts aufs Spiel an und nicht auf irgendwelche zusätzlichen Packungsinhalte, die ich vermutlich eh nie anschauen würde. Spielerische Zusatzinhalte bieten Sammlerboxen nicht, weshalb sie völlig uninteressant sind.
Ich will spielen und zwar so billig wie möglich


----------



## boss3D (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[X] _Nein, normale Version reicht
_[X]_ Aus Prinzip nein, Sammlereditionen sind generell Abzocke

_MfG, boss3D


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[X] Nein, normale Version reicht


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x] Nur bei Spielen, die mich besonders interessieren


Mfg


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

Wenn mich das Spiel mich besonders interessiert und der Aufpreis gerechtfertig ist.


----------



## feivel (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

ist mir prinzipiell egal...hauptsache ich kann spielen...
aber wenn der bonusinhalt stimmt, warum nicht..

hab mir mal die bioshock special edition gekauft, weil ich die big daddy figur haben wollte )


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

Nein, normale Version reicht mir. Die landen eh in der Schublade.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x]Nur bei Spielen, die mich besonders interessieren

Is eines meiner Hobbys, ich sammel Collectors Editionen. Aber nur wenn das Spiel mich interessiert...^^


----------



## TroyAnner (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

Wenn das Spiel mich interessiert und wenns net überteuert ist.

Ansonsten: Nein!


----------



## non_believer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x] Ja, immer, falls erhältlich

Weil ich die Kohle dazu habe


----------



## Astaroth (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x] _Nur wenn der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt ist

__wobei das mittlerweile echt selten der Fall ist, das was heutzutage in den Sammlereditionen teilweise drin ist war früher der Standard._
_Mittlerweile kauf ich aber eh fast nur noch Budget Spiele und wenn die Sammlereditionen auch billiger werden schlag ich da schon gern auch mal zu._
Mittlerweile ist bei vielen Spielen aber leider bei der Sammleredition irgend eine Besonderheit dabei die auch das Spiel betrifft, seien es zusätzliche Level, Gegenstände usw., das betrachte ich als Abzocke.​


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x] Nur bei Spielen, die mich besonders interessieren


----------



## Freeak (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

_[X]_ _Ja, immer, falls erhältlich

_ _Nicht nur weil diese Editionen in vielen Jahren mitunter wirklich Sammlerstatus haben werden, sondern auch weil man sich mit ner Collectos Edition ein Prestigeobjekt in die eigenen 4 Wände Holt._


Die Verpackung mach Optisch schonmal Wesentlich mehr her (auch im Regal) und die Goodies sind Stellenweise Lustig, Nützlich, oder einfach nur Cool.


Je nachdem was in der Packung ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*



> Kauft ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?



Wenn n T-Shirt und n Nachtsichtgerät mit dabei ist vielleicht. Aber für so Staubfänger wie ne Figur oder n Art-Book zahl ich nichts extra.


----------



## Jan565 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

Nur wenn mich das Spiel interessiert. Von Far Cry 2 habe ich sie auch nur weil da halt nen schönes shirt mit bei war und halt noch ein Poster und das ArtBook.


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

Das mache ich nur bei Spielen dir mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x] Nein, normale Version reicht. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich nur aufs Spiel selbst, aber nicht auf irgendwelche Figürchen heiß.  Da spar' ich lieber. Wers brauch....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[X] normale Version reicht


----------



## Otep (1. März 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

_[X] Ja, immer, falls erhältlich

Sofern es ein Spiel ist was mich interessiert... Oder etwas drin is was man "brauchen kann"
_


----------



## guna7 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Kauf ihr bei Spielen wenn möglich immer eine Sammler-Edition?*

[x] Nein, normale Version reicht


----------

